# iPod Touch 4eme generation Problème Restauration



## Leeny (14 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,  
J'ai voulu faire une mise à jour pour mon appareil iPod Touch 4G. Au   début, la mise à jour était normale sauf qu'un message avec "*L'iPod n'a pas pu être restauré. Une erreur inconnue s'est produite (1604)*".   Il a fallu que je le restaure, malheureusement pendant la préparation   de l'iPod a la restauration, le même message s'est affiché. J'ai essayé   de le redémarrer, d'éteindre et de rallumer Apple Mobile Device, rien   n'a été fait. J'ai contacté Apple et rien non plus. 

Si vous pouvez m'aider...Vous êtes vraiment mon dernier espoir...


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir, 

premier lien en cherchant sur Google "iTunes 1604" :
http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-18444686-itunes-erreur-1604-quand-je-restaure  

Essaie de faire la manip, puis fais nous un retour. 

Amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## Leeny (14 Janvier 2012)

J'ai essayé 3-4 fois, et malheureusement ca n'a pas marché. J'ai tout fait: desinstallé-reinstallé, mise a jour de Windows, cable USB...rien n'a marché. T_T


----------

